
Microsoft to acquire Intentional Software - chadfowler
https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2017/04/18/microsoft-acquire-intentional-software-expand-future-productivity-capabilities/#sm.0000390swm7fhf6z10x1cyr7laes7
======
walterbell
_> The Intentional platform can represent domain specific information both at
the meta-level (as schemas) and at the content level (as data or rules). It
has patterns for distributed interactive documents and for views for a
universal surface._

Is there a technical paper on the implementation?

